# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  Enrique iglesias-hero lyrics

## M7MD

*.........Hero..........



Would you dance if I asked you to dance? سترقصين لو أني طلبت منكِ أن ترقصي ؟ 

Or would you run and never look back? أم أنكِ ستهربين مني ولن تلتفتي إلي ؟ 


Would you cry if you saw me crying? وهل ستبكين لو أنكِ رأيتني أبكي ؟ 


And would you save my soul to night? وستنقضين روحي هذه الليلة 



Would you tremble if I touch your lips? هل سترتعشين لو أني لمست شفاكِ 
Or would you laugh? Oh, please tell me this أم ستضحكين لي... أرجوكِ أضحكي. 


Now wouldn't you die? For the one you love? وهل لك أن تضحين من أجل من تُحبين ؟ 

Oh….hold me in you arms to night. فضميني إلى صدرك اللـــــــــــيـلة 


I can be your hero baby. أستطيع أن أكون بطلك 


I can kiss a way your pain. وبأ مكاني تقبيل خطى الألم منكِ 


I'll stand be you for ever وسأقف إلى جانبك للأبد 

You can take my breathe a way فأنتِ من يستطيع أخذ أنفاسي بعيداً معه 
Would you swear that you'll always be mine هل لكِ أن تحلفي بأن تكوني لي وحدي? 


Or would you lie? Would you run and hide? أم انكِ تكذبين وتريدين الهروب والاختفاء عني. 

Am I in too deep? Have lost my mind? ألم أعد في أعماقكِ ؟ أم أني فقدت عقلي ! 
I don't care you're here to night لم أعد أهتم بوجودكِ معي ولكن 


I can be your hero baby أستطيع أن أكون بطلك 


I can kiss a way the pain وبأ مكاني تقبيل خطى الألم منكِ 


I'll stand be you for ever وسأقف إلى جانبكِ للأبد 


You can take my breathe a way فأنتِ من يستطيع أخذ أنفاسي بعيدا معه. 
...................................*

----------


## M7MD

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Angle whisper

مشكور

بس ابتعرف شي , بتحسها بالانجليزي أحلى

يعني في كلام مابنكتب الا بالانجليزي وفي كلام مابنكتب الا بالعربي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> مشكور
> 
> بس ابتعرف شي , بتحسها بالانجليزي أحلى
> 
> يعني في كلام مابنكتب الا بالانجليزي وفي كلام مابنكتب الا بالعربي


هاذ هو الكلام الصحيح :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## M7MD

> مشكور
> 
> بس ابتعرف شي , بتحسها بالانجليزي أحلى
> 
> يعني في كلام مابنكتب الا بالانجليزي وفي كلام مابنكتب الا بالعربي


مزبوط كلامك 

لأنه اصل الأغنية بالأنجليزي

انا كتير بحبها

----------

